# What color is your drop checker?



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Yellow - light green – green – dark green – blue green – blue 

Also, do you use 4 deg KH water in your checker?


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

mine runs green to yellow - i try to keep it in the yellow - yes 4deg KH - my plants are so dense - i guess they crank out plenty of o2 - my fish dont gasp


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ray-the-pilot,

45 Gallon Tall = Green
30 Gallon = Light Green

Indicator solution 4.0 dKH both drop checkers


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

4DKH solution in all tanks, light green to yellow-green in all tanks - 3 55's, a 20 gallon and (currently out of commission) a 75 gallon


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

4dKh solution in both my tanks, light green to yellow-green


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

ray-the-pilot said:


> Yellow - light green - green - dark green - blue green - blue
> 
> Also, do you use 4 deg KH water in your checker?


I was sure that I was on the wrong end of the drop checker spectrum. I keep my drop checker at dark green to blue green.

I know from my research that I am at about 20 ppm CO2. When I get up to the green - yellow green level (about 30 ppm) I start seeing decline in fish activity.

I do have a chronic problem with green spot algae at this level and believe that I could eliminate it with increased CO2 but I want a healthy eco-system that include fish and plants; so, I accept "cleaning my glass" every 2-3 weeks.

Is there anyone else out there that is a low DC person?


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

From my understanding, GSA is not typically a low CO2 problem, it's typically a low phosphate issue.

I keep my drop checker at yellow green with 4 dKH soln. If I don't, I get BBA and staghorn popping up everywhere.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Nevermore said:


> From my understanding, GSA is not typically a low CO2 problem, it's typically a low phosphate issue.
> 
> I keep my drop checker at yellow green with 4 dKH soln. If I don't, I get BBA and staghorn popping up everywhere.


"Low phosphates"!! Well that may be. Using PPS pro, my PO4 typically drops off and I have to add extra from time to time. This could answer the somewhat cyclical nature of my GSA problem

I had staghorn algae when I first set up my aquarium but it went away over time.

Actually, I don't mind the GSA, It mostly forms on fixed objects like drift wood and glass. I don't mind it there except on the front glass, which I have to clean every 2-3 weeks.

I notice when I gradually increase the CO2 in my tank that some fish activity (especially my hatchet fish) seem to slow down. It is pretty easy to see. That is why I keep my CO2 down at the low end.


----------

